# CKC Trial fun from last week!



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

> His wiggly tail on the teeter melts my heart.


HA! That was the first thing I was going to comment on- he looks so very, very happy doing agility! I don't blame you for holding off on more trials until you can run him yourself. It's lovely to see what they can achieve under someone with a ton of knowledge and experience. But nothing can beat running the course together as a team!

It's a shame he blew those weave poles- because the last time, he went through them was really nice. Lucky is still working to get some speed there. Finlay looked really good once he nailed down the entry.

Also- dang, those are some tight looking courses!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What fun! He looks great! I bet its fun to get to watch him run with someone else, but I agree, I would want to wait as well!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice runs, congrats. Handler did a nice job. He does look like he loves the game but it's about the two of you. I understand waiting until you can run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

How did I miss this? Sorry, Justine! 

What a great run! Finn looks great! 

So obsessed with McCanns ring - having a practice session there next weekend.


----------

